# Beautiful Looptail Colson



## Crazy8 (Oct 13, 2015)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201446331187


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2015)

The guy has run that for the last few months and is slowly dropping the price. If it were the real deal it would probably would have sold by now. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't know much about Colson, but ran into a looptail this past weekend at a antique store.  It had a sticker decal instead of a badge on the front.  Planning on picking it up this weekend.  Was doing research when I ran into this listing.


----------



## mike j (Oct 13, 2015)

Post some photo's when you get it, the Colson loop tail is one of my favorite frames.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 13, 2015)

It might not be a "deal" but it is a beautiful bike that almost never comes up for sale. I'd pay that much to own an original paint example.


----------



## John (Oct 13, 2015)

If it was a prewar bicycle it would have sold by now.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 13, 2015)

Not 100% on this , but I have seen a few original postwar grillnoses and they have used the guard similar to the firestone supercruiser in design.

I have my prewar grillnose in the Dave S. restoration cue even though I strongly prefer original paint bikes...but I make exception with truly rare models like the 1941 Imperial, which I have never seen for sale anywhere near complete in my 7 years in the hobby except once at a local PA auction (being totally housepainted).

Really a cool bike, possibly underappreciated not being really "out there."

Chris


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2015)

At least he admits in the ad its a postwar made up prewar bike, (other sellers might try to sell as prewar), why go through all that trouble, should have just started with a prewar frame, kinda like making 39 Autocycle with a Phantom frame, as John said it would be sold!


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 14, 2015)

How can you tell the prewar from the postwar?


----------



## John (Oct 14, 2015)

A few
Rear drop out facing forward
Fender brace clips spotwelded on, no rivets
Castings for the front fork rockers
Seat
Rear rack and rack trim

Great bike


----------

